
Yes, Razer is going to make a toaster now - mromnia
https://www.techradar.com/news/yes-razer-is-actually-going-to-make-a-toaster-now
======
kozak
Maybe they can use this design (made of modern parts, of course):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfxlSG6q5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfxlSG6q5Y)

